# Oaa rule



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

HEY GUYS WENT ON OAA SITE TODAY LOOKING FOR NEW RULE BOOK and when I entered the section of new rules it stated the number of x`s would be 10x I thought we voted in 09 that the x would go back to an 11 pt item am I wrong.. Also when can we expect a current rule book for 2011 for those interested in purchasing.. thanks in advance....


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

The current rule book lists scoring as 11-10-9 - page 155. Any changes for 2011 will likely be published after Christmas.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks for clarifying rule.. hard copies will be available when ??? and I presume it will be up to date as printed every 2 years if I`m correct....


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I seriously doubt if hard copies are going to be made. Simply too expensive when just about everyone who has a phone can view them online almost anywhere...

You can download/print if you like.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

...At some point I am going to get a twister matt and some Crisco oil for you two to wrestle it out sometime! Now there's your money maker right there!!!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

stash man what an answer.. I don`t have a phone with that kind of service... but do own a club that should have a hard copy on hand.. and have a copy at the registration desk out in the middle of the field where registration is.. jdoupe I`m still lol lol thanks for the help...lol lol see you at march madness for sure.. can I get big als handle to eimail him or if you can get him to contact me by pm thanks...


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

What? You mean you don't have an iPad or smartphone with all sorts of archery apps? No scoring software? No cut charts? No arrow selection software? No shot placement apps? No wifi in the middle of the 3D range?

How can you possibly shoot an arrow and expect to hit anything? You're not expecting to be a good shot based on skill and practice, are you?



Sorry, I wasn't meaning to be sarcastic in my post above...seriously, for the OAA to print out the rules and bind them into a book just isn't financially feasible these days. It's gone the way of the snail-mailed paper newsletter. If people want a hard copy of the rules they need to download it and print out the relevant pages on their own.


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Printed copies are available. They are 8.5x11, color, coil bound with covers and printed in small batches and cost $35. You need to send a request to Lynda. 

I'm not sure of what the current inventory is but unless there are major changes (which there won't be this year) we generally don't print new copies until the current ones run out. A change summary is added to those that are from last year.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks andy will be ordering asap will check if these are the most current.. stash I don`t even have sights on my bow...and what does practice mean????? lol lol


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

OK, so they are available. I was wrong on that, :embara: guess I assumed without checking. Sorry. Still, cheaper to download it onto a device if you need to have it handly, and probably cheaper to print it out personally if you need a reference copy.

On a similar note, then, the OAA used to sell shirts, pins, hats, etc. What kind of stuff in addition to the rulebook is still available? I don't see any of that (including the rulebook) on the OAA website. If it's there, can someone show the link get a link, and if it's not perhaps it should be?


I will go stand quietly in the corner for a while now.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ah my turn to help ya stash.. go to oaa web site.. go under administration... then rules and regulations and the first thing that pops up is rule book purchases with lyndas name and e-mail.. and 35 dollar price.. and no printing 160 pages on my home computer is not cheaper and then try to staple and such and such.. ink cartridges are expensive..now if we could only know if the new ones are 2011`s and not 2009`s with amendments to add in.. I just like to have current stuff.. thats all.. hey MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE....


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

No, no! No playing nice and making up! I wanna see the wraslin match!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

BRUCE BRUCE BRUCE.. the only thing oiled up and sliding around you want to see is at the peelers club... lol lol lol plus we where never arguing.. just clarifying things...


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

This is just like talking to my wife. I'm usually not even aware there's a fight going on until she tells me. By then of course I have lost.


----------

